# [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?



## Jarafi (16. September 2013)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn
*​ 

*Silvretta
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
    Heute machen wir mal wieder einen kleinen Ausflug in die Ostalpen, genauer in die Gebirgsgruppe „Silvretta“. Dort gibt es nicht nur viel Schnee, Gletscher oder auch einige Dreitausender, sondern auch einen kleinen Kühler von Alpenföhn. Diese haben sich davon inspirieren lassen und ihrem neuen ITX-Kühler den Namen ‚Silvretta’ verpasst.
  Ausgestattet mit drei 6-mm Heatpipes und einem 92-mm Lüfter soll er für kleine Systeme - in meinem Fall mit einem Pentium - eine gute Kühlleistung bei (einem passend zur Kühlergröße) geringen Preis bieten.
  Auch gehe ich der Frage nach, wie sich der Kühler auf einem FX-System schlägt, wofür er eigentlich gar nicht gedacht ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


  Ob der kleine Silvretta der großen Silvretta alle Ehre macht, klären wir in meinem Test.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNIFoyRxies

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit FX-System
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit FX-System und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Pentium-System
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Auch hier bin ich wieder bei meinem kleinen Vergleich: Alpenföhn spendiert dem kleinen Silvretta eine kleine, schwarze Kartonage als Umverpackung.
  Darauf neben dem Schriftzug auch ein Bild eures neuen Kühlkörpers sowie einige Merkmale und Features.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
    Machen wir die kleine Schachtel auf, zeigt sich uns der Kühler, sowie der Lieferumfang.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

      Haben wir die Verpackung entfernt, werden die kompakten Abmessungen des Kühlers deutlich.
  Mit 100 x 92 x 45 mm und seinen 250-g gehört er zu den kleinsten Kühlern, die ich je getestet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Der Silvretta setzt auf drei 6-mm Kupfer-Heatpipes, die für den optischen Feinschliff vernickelt wurden.
  Weiteres Feature ist die Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Technik, die beim Silvretta zum Einsatz kommt.
  Eingefasst werden die drei Heatpipes von einer Aluminiumplatte.
  Um die Abwärme der CPU optimal abzuführen, setzt Alpenföhn auf xx Aluminiumlamellen.
  Ausgelegt ist der CPU-Kühler für eine TDP von bis zu 95-W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Für die Frischluft sorgt ein 92-mm Lüfter mit einem PWM-Anschluss. Dieser wird mit zwei Lüfterklammern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper fixiert und kann zur einfachen Reinigung einfach abgenommen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




          Anlass zur Kritik gibt es bei der Verarbeitung des Silvretta nicht - sie ist wie immer hervorragend.




*Die Montage des Alpenföhn Silvretta*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Kommen wir zur Montage des kleinen Kühlers auf einem AMD-System; bei Intel-Systemen sind die Montageschritte identisch, nur müssen die anderen Montagebügel verwendet werden.
  Als erstes wird das AMD-Retention-Modul abmontiert und die CPU von alter Wärmeleitpaste gesäubert.
  Nun werden an die  beiden AMD-Bügel mit jeweils zwei Schrauben die Abstandshalter fixiert.
  Die beiden AMD-Bügel werden dann mit jeweils zwei weiteren Schrauben an die Aluminiumplatte des Silvretta montiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Nun wird neue Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen und der Kühler so auf der CPU platziert, dass die vier Abstandshalter mit den Gewindestangen durch die vier Bohrungen auf dem Mainboard rausstehen.
  Von unten wird nun der Kühler mit vier Kontermuttern festgezogen.
  Nun wird noch der Lüfter mit den beiden Lüfterklammern fixiert und angeschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ja nach Mainboard kann RAM mit beliebig hohen Kühlern eingebaut werden, was meistens der Fall sein wird.
  Die Montage dauert ca. 10 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar.



Die Montageschritte in Kurzform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
  Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
  Es ist zwar etwas praxisfern, einen so kleinen Kühler an einem FX zu betreiben und zu testen - dennoch habe ich dies genau ausprobiert.

  Natürlich gibt’s auch noch Temperaturmessungen mit einem Pentium auf Ivy-Bridge Basis, damit der Kühler auch in einem Wohnzimmer-PC seine Fähigkeiten zeigen kann.

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​        Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau  statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen   CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.

  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw.    FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst    aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests


Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit FX-System*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen mit dem FX-System auf dem offenen Tischaufbau, zeigt sich, dass der Silvretta den FX mit 12-V zwar noch kühlen kann,
bei 7-V es aber zum PC-Reset aufgrund von zu hohen Temperaturen kommt. Der AXP-100 schafft es zwar den FX zu kühlen, aber auf Dauer sind solche Temperaturwerte nicht sonderlich gesund.
Die 0 steht für den PC-Reset.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit**FX-System*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Im Gehäusebetrieb sinken die Temperaturen natürlich aufgrund des Luftstromes etwas ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Pentium-System*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*
* Auf dem Pentium-System zeigt sich dann endlich der wahre Einsatzzweck für den Silvretta, ein ITX-System.
Der AXP-100 liefert auch hier zwar etwas bessere Temperaturen, aber nicht in dem Abstand das 20€ Aufpreis gerechtfertigt wären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  Unter 12-V Lüfterspannung ist der Lüfter des Silvretta hörbar und kann je nach Geräuschempfindlichkeit mehr oder weniger störend auffallen.
Legen wir 7-V Lüfterspannung an, ist der Lüfter nicht mehr von anderen Systemkomponenten zu unterscheiden und arbeitet unhörbar vor sich hin.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
          Wo endet also unsere heutige kleine Wanderung, beim Fazit des Silvretta. 

  Der Silvretta weiss vor allem durch seine kompakte Bauform sowie seinen geringen Preis zu überzeugen.
  So liefert er nicht nur eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bei entsprechenden CPUs die nicht grade zu viel Abwärme produzieren, siehe FX, sondern verhält sich dabei auch angenehm ruhig, was die Lautstärke betrifft. Lediglich bei 12-V kann ein leichtes Rauschen vernommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Als Ersatz für die meist lauten Boxed-Kühler kann ich den Kühler allen Leuten empfehlen, die bessere und leisere Kühlleistung haben möchten.
  Die kinderleichte Montage trägt sehr zum positiven Gesamteindruck des Silvretta bei und bei einem Preis von ca. 19-€ kann man nicht meckern.
  Der Silvretta kühlt zwar etwas schlechter, als zum Beispiel der Thermalright AXP-100; dieser kostet aber auch gleich mehr als das Doppelte.
  Wer einen kleinen und kompakten Kühler sucht und nicht viel Geld ausgeben möchte, der sollte einen Abstecher zum Silvretta machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*
*Gute Kühlleistung, kompakte Abmessungen und ein günstiger Preis!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Silvretta im PCGH-Preisvergleich.* 

*Alpenföhn Silvretta auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Viel Spaß! 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Kleines, feines boxed-Ersatz-Kühlerchen  



Jarafi schrieb:


> *Die Montage des Alpenföhn Brocken 2*



...solltest Du noch ausbessern, aber ansonsten wie immer ein sehr schönes Review 

Ein Vergleich mit dem boxed-Kühler hätte mich noch interessiert.


----------



## Jarafi (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Danke dir 

Gleich erledigt.

Grüße


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Kritisches Feedback :
- Wie positionieren sich Thermalright AXP-100 und der Intel-Boxed im Bezug auf Lautstärke und Größe zum Alpenföhn Silvretta?

Das Review zum Selvretta selbst ist super, ich hab' nu keinen Vergleichswert außer der absoluten Temperatur unter Last. Meine Meinung: 20 Euro Aufpreis für 4 Grad Celsius Temperaturgewinn (Silvretta) unter Last bzw. weitere 20 Euro für weitere 3 Grad Celsius - da komm' ich bei einer recht günstigen CPU wie dem Pentium ganz schön in's grübeln. Wenn sich dann in Punkto Lautstärke eine Verbesserung einstellt, sieht's natürlich anders aus.
Ein Foto, auf dem alle 3 nebeneinander aufgereiht stehen und ein Lautstärkevergleich (subjektiv ist schon völlig ausreichend) wären hier super .


----------



## Pumpi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Test und Fazit liegt unter deinen Möglichkeiten....


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Kritisches Feedback :
> - Wie positionieren sich Thermalright AXP-100 und der Intel-Boxed im Bezug auf Lautstärke und Größe zum Alpenföhn Silvretta?
> 
> Das Review zum Selvretta selbst ist super, ich hab' nu keinen Vergleichswert außer der absoluten Temperatur unter Last. Meine Meinung: 20 Euro Aufpreis für 4 Grad Celsius Temperaturgewinn (Silvretta) unter Last bzw. weitere 20 Euro für weitere 3 Grad Celsius - da komm' ich bei einer recht günstigen CPU wie dem Pentium ganz schön in's grübeln. Wenn sich dann in Punkto Lautstärke eine Verbesserung einstellt, sieht's natürlich anders aus.
> Ein Foto, auf dem alle 3 nebeneinander aufgereiht stehen und ein Lautstärkevergleich (subjektiv ist schon völlig ausreichend) wären hier super .


 
Der Silvretta ist unter Last bei 12-V sowie 7-V Leiser als der AXP-100. Der Boxed-Lüfter ist nur bei 12-V lauter. Ergänze ich noch, wollte eh eine Lautstärketabelle machen.
Hoffe ich schaff das heute noch.


@ Pumpi

Dann nenn mir sinnvolle Verbesserungen oder spar dir die drei Punkte 
Teste es noch nach falls man sich was wünscht.


----------



## Pumpi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

- Bei einem One on One Vergleich muss ich mir erst mal den zweiten Kühler in der Bildersuche raus ziehen um zu sehen worum es überhaupt geht ? Guten Morgen....

- Einen guten Kühler wie den AXP an kleinen CPU's @ stock zu testen ist wie Perlen vor die S.....

- Der Silvretta schafft nicht wirklich was. Mag sein das er einbautechnisch nützlich ist, nur das hat nichts mit seiner Leistung zu tun. Er ist halt einfach ein *anderer* Platzhalter nahe Boxed Kühlerniveau. Warum man da einen pseudo Award verleihen muss erschließt sich mir nicht. Boxed ist halt unterstes Niveau.



> Dann nenn mir sinnvolle Verbesserungen oder spar dir die drei Punkte


 
Was willst du mir damit sagen ?


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*



Pumpi schrieb:


> - Bei einem One on One Vergleich muss ich mir erst mal den zweiten Kühler in der Bildersuche raus ziehen um zu sehen worum es überhaupt geht ? Guten Morgen....
> 
> - Einen guten Kühler wie den AXP an kleinen CPU's @ stock zu testen ist wie Perlen vor die S.....
> 
> ...




Das du deine Kritik gleich in deine erste Antwort schreiben kannst ohne deinen  ersten Satz mit null Inhalt.

Das mit den Bildern stimmt, kann man machen, aber hier geht es um den Silvretta nicht um den AXP.
Welche Kühler nun dein persönlicher Favorit ist, oder welchen du als "Platzhalter ansiehst ist dein Ding.

Die Temepraturen wurden außerdem auch auf einem FX-Systemermittelt.

Beste Grüße und schöne Woche

Jarafi


----------



## Stern1710 (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Mir gefällt die Review sehr gut, wobei ich wie bereits oben erwähnt einen Lautstärkienvergleich noch vermisse.

Wieso brauche ich eigentlich keinen Mini-PC?  Da kommt die Kauflust ja schon wieder auf


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Danke dir, Ergänze ich noch im Laufe der Woche 

Grüße


----------



## thrillseeka (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Ich finde es ist ein ordentliches Review . Und wer meckert soll es erstmal besser machen !
Hat der lüfter eigentlich die standart  tiefe von 25mm  ? Der sieht so dünn aus !


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Nee ist ein SLIM mit 18 mm

Grüße


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Erstmal Danke für deine Mühe 

Aber bist du dir sicher, dass man den Kühler mit einer guten Kühlleistung loben kann??
Den "leicht" übertakteten AMD packt er im Grunde garnicht und beim Intel gewinnt er um Haaresbreite vor nem boxed!
Das ist für mich ehrlich gesagt keine Kühlleistung und schon gar nicht deine "sehr gute Kühlleistung"!
Die Empfehlung ist, in meinen Augen, neben der Realität gelandet und keinen "Gold-Award" würdig. 

Der dient maximal als Geräuschreduzierer, aber wenn ich es kühler um die CPU will packe ich lieber noch nen Schein drauf 
(Klar hat der seine Marktlücke wo er passt, aber die ist verschwindend gering)

MFG


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Freut mich.

ja da bin ich mir sicher, da er im Bezug auf die Größe eine gute Leistung bringt.
Das er einen übertakteten FX nicht kühlen kann, ist bei der Größe bzw. der 95W Grenze auch nicht verwunderlich.

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich war im Urlaub.

Grüße


----------



## Westcoast (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

für oc ist der silvretta nicht gedacht, wenn man einen kleinen kühler möchte, kann man diesen nehmen.

danke für das review


----------



## Jarafi (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Danke dir !

Ja ist eben kein OC-Kühler hatte ihn ja nur aus Interesse mit dem FX getestet.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Wenn wir Jarafi und seine DSLR nicht hätten 

Wie immer großes Tennis


----------



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Danke dir .

Freut mich sehr wenn die Fotos gefallen.

Grüße


----------



## Malk (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für das schöne Review!

Würde auch gerne was über die Lautstärke erfahren.
Am Besten bei minimaler Drehzahl!

Der Kühler wäre sehr praktisch für meinen HTPC...
Gekühlt wird ein G3220 in einem MS-Tech CI-70.
Bis auf den boxed Kühler aktuell lautlos...


----------



## Jarafi (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Abend,

Danke dir.

Also ich betreibe den Kühler bei 7-V auf einem Pentium.
Ich kann dir moregn mal die Werte noch nachtragen, passt das?

Grüße


----------



## Malk (26. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Ja da wäre super, Danke!
Werde morgen nochmal probieren was noch mit dem boxed Kühler & undervolting geht aber bin da eher etwas pessimistisch...
-> der Silvretta wäre wohl ne sehr gute Alternative


----------



## Jarafi (26. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Moin,

also ich betreibe den Silvretta mit einem 7-V Adapter auf einem Pentium mit 3-GHz.
Man hört dne Kühler zu keiner Zeit.

Da ist das CD-Laufwerk lauter


----------



## wagga (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Silvretta - Ein kleiner Gletscher Ganz Groß?*

Klasse Test weiter so.
Kannte bis jetzt nur den Youtubekanal


----------

